# New here.



## ArmyofOne1911 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello!

Just thought I would introduce myself. This seems like a great site to gain knowledge from. 

I been doing ride alongs with a fire dept for about 4 years now. I am 20 years old and looking to get my EMT-B very soon. I have always loved EMS and plan on getting my EMT-P in the near future as well. I have had quite a bit of experience from volunteering at the fire dept. I just wish I would have got my EMT-B at 18 instead of waiting until now.

Needless to say I am super excited for my future and am going to give this 100%.

Just thought I would give a quick introduction before I start posting on here. 
Hope to hear from you all soon!


----------



## DESERTDOC (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome.  It would have been nice getting 4 years as a working EMT before going to Paramedic school, yes?  I truely hope you spend a few years gaining valuable experience doing the basics before moving upward.

Good luck.


----------



## ArmyofOne1911 (Aug 30, 2011)

DESERTDOC said:


> Welcome.  It would have been nice getting 4 years as a working EMT before going to Paramedic school, yes?  I truely hope you spend a few years gaining valuable experience doing the basics before moving upward.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks! 

Absolutely. I have been told the same by a few paramedics I know as well. I want to at least spend four years as an EMT doing the basics before I move up to a medic. I think those four years of being an EMT will help me in paramedic school more than if I just jumped right in too.


----------



## WoodyPN (Aug 30, 2011)

4 years riding and you are just now getting into a class? I could see a couple months..but sheesh. Are you a FF?


----------



## ArmyofOne1911 (Aug 30, 2011)

blwoods0 said:


> 4 years riding and you are just now getting into a class? I could see a couple months..but sheesh. Are you a FF?



Yeah. I wish I could bring some time back. I was always hopping career choices and never really knew what I wanted to get into. Definitely something I wish I would have got into alot earlier though. I am not going the fire route as of right now. Just strictly EMS.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 30, 2011)

ArmyofOne1911 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Absolutely. I have been told the same by a few paramedics I know as well. I want to at least spend four years as an EMT doing the basics before I move up to a medic. I think those four years of being an EMT will help me in paramedic school more than if I just jumped right in too.



Do not waste time staying a basic.  Get your basic then immediatly start your Paramedic program.  Basic is not rocket science, heck neither is Paramedic for that matter, so there is no real benefit to you and definitly none for your patients if you waste time as a basic.


----------



## Lady_EMT (Aug 30, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Do not waste time staying a basic.  Get your basic then immediatly start your Paramedic program.  Basic is not rocket science, heck neither is Paramedic for that matter, so there is no real benefit to you and definitly none for your patients if you waste time as a basic.



I have to disagree with you on this one. Depending on how much time you (the OP) have under your belt doing actual medical calls, give yourself some time to actually get real experience and lose the really zealous attitude if you have one. 

No one likes inexperienced medics. 


---
- This post brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 30, 2011)

Lady_EMT said:


> I have to disagree with you on this one. Depending on how much time you (the OP) have under your belt doing actual medical calls, give yourself some time to actually get real experience and lose the really zealous attitude if you have one.
> 
> No one likes inexperienced medics.
> 
> ...



I for one don't particularly like training "experienced" medics as often times that "vital experience" has instilled more bad habits than good ones.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I for one don't particularly like training "experienced" medics as often times that "vital experience" has instilled more bad habits than good ones.



Practice does not make perfect.  Perfect practice makes perfect.  So in the case of EMS uneducated practice ( i.e. emt ) does not equal good medic.  Educated practice leads to good Paramedic.  So point is as fyre brought out in part is working extended time as a basic leads to bad habits that often carry over to your Paramedic.


----------



## brandonaemt (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm also new to this site. I'm Brandon and I'm an EMT-Basic, I recently received my license from the state. Anything I should know about the site or what are some good reminders for EMS?


----------



## BandageBrigade (Aug 30, 2011)

Lady_EMT said:


> I have to disagree with you on this one. Depending on how much time you (the OP) have under your belt doing actual medical calls, give yourself some time to actually get real experience and lose the really zealous attitude if you have one.
> 
> No one likes inexperienced medics.
> 
> ...



I would argue that every newly graduated medic is an inexperienced medic for quite awhile.


----------



## ArmyofOne1911 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone.

I think I will drop by the station tonight and ask one of the paramedics on shift just to get more opinions. It's just everyone I have talked to who are medics tell me to wait four years as an EMT. Then go after your Paramedic. I will let you all know what they say.

Regardless, thank you all for sharing your opinions with me. The more the better!


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 30, 2011)

At one time the majority opinion was that the world was flat too...

Four years as an EMT, unless your in a system that closely tracks and provides good initial and continuing education to basics (and you can probably count the number of those in the US on two hands) is a complete and utter waste of time.


----------



## ArmyofOne1911 (Aug 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> At one time the majority opinion was that the world was flat too...
> 
> Four years as an EMT, unless your in a system that closely tracks and provides good initial and continuing education to basics (and you can probably count the number of those in the US on two hands) is a complete and utter waste of time.



usalsfyre- What are the major differences between EMT-B and paramedic? I know medics can push more meds if needed etc... I know there is alot more. Can you fill me in a little bit?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 30, 2011)

FOUR YEARS?! I wouldn't waste one! Unless it was the one year while you're in class. There is no reason to waste four years "gaining experience". You won't learn anything in the field in that time that you couldn't learn as a paramedic just as well or better. Pick up plenty of bad habits, though? Sure. Paramedic school doesn't throw out EMT-B. It enforces and builds on it. Most of the best medics I know went straight through. Many of the basics I know that said they wanted a year or two of experience first... never went back. Life happens, stuff comes up, finances hit, procrastination strikes, and it never gets done. Start your basic, and don't stop 'till you finish your paramedic. 

Ask those paramedics that are telling you to do four years EXACTLY what it is they expect you to learn. I doubt there's a good answer.


----------



## ArmyofOne1911 (Aug 30, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> FOUR YEARS?! I wouldn't waste one! Unless it was the one year while you're in class. There is no reason to waste four years "gaining experience". You won't learn anything in the field in that time that you couldn't learn as a paramedic just as well or better. Pick up plenty of bad habits, though? Sure. Paramedic school doesn't throw out EMT-B. It enforces and builds on it. Most of the best medics I know went straight through. Many of the basics I know that said they wanted a year or two of experience first... never went back. Life happens, stuff comes up, finances hit, procrastination strikes, and it never gets done. Start your basic, and don't stop 'till you finish your paramedic.
> 
> Ask those paramedics that are telling you to do four years EXACTLY what it is they expect you to learn. I doubt there's a good answer.



Thanks for sharing that. It makes sense the more I think about it. I been told so many different suggestions by people. Some say 2 years as an EMT then get your medic... some say no longer than a year... some say four years. 

I promised myself I wouldn't waste any time, and paramedic is my goal. 

Edit: I do know a paramedic who is 21. He didn't waste any time after getting his EMT either. 

Thanks for sharing that poeticinjustice.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 30, 2011)

EMT-Basics primary role is transport. Your given the absolute minimum (or in my and many other's opinion, not nearly enough) education to take someone with a vaguely medical complaint to the ED. 

Paramedics are (or should be) medical practitioners, with a very limited scope. Your job is to determine a diagnosis based on history, physical exam and diagnostic testing (some people like dance around this, but it is fact) and treat the diagnosed condition with pharmaceutical and procedural management. 

Short answer, Basics tend to be geared towards throwing the patient on the stretcher and taxi driving to the ED, where as paramedics are able to provide treatment when able. Not to say this isn't valuable or that many basics aren't capable of more with the right education, but as it stands this is the case the majority if the time.


----------



## ArmyofOne1911 (Aug 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> EMT-Basics primary role is transport. Your given the absolute minimum (or in my and many other's opinion, not nearly enough) education to take someone with a vaguely medical complaint to the ED.
> 
> Paramedics are (or should be) medical practitioners, with a very limited scope. Your job is to determine a diagnosis based on history, physical exam and diagnostic testing (some people like dance around this, but it is fact) and treat the diagnosed condition with pharmaceutical and procedural management.
> 
> Short answer, Basics tend to be geared towards throwing the patient on the stretcher and taxi driving to the ED, where as paramedics are able to provide treatment when able. Not to say this isn't valuable or that many basics aren't capable of more with the right education, but as it stands this is the case the majority if the time.



I understand what you mean.
EMT's are usually the ones who drive as well right? At least on the way to the hospital transporting the patient. The paramedic is usually in the back with the patient I believe. Does that depend on the nature of the call? I am not to familiar with the ambulances because I have always been with fire and 90% of the time we are first to role on scene and don't have much to do with transporting at all. Unless one of our medics ride in with the patient as well. (Usually only cardiac arrests.) I am going to try and get some AMR ride alongs in here very soon.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 30, 2011)

ArmyofOne1911 said:


> .
> Edit: I do know a paramedic who is 21. He didn't waste any time after getting his EMT either.
> .


I was a 20 year old paramedic. I know a couple of people who have been 19 year old paramedics. All of us did fine.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 30, 2011)

Was a 20yo medic as well. My brother is on track to be a 19yo medic.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thats pretty much the rundown, however, I believe you need to look at things way.  EMT's are trained to do a job just like Paramedics are trained to do a MORE SKILLED job, no need to downplay emts training, its not our fault that we get the training we do, thats the way the system works.  If our training was more intense and detailed we would be medics too, no?

As a basic pre hospital care provider we are at the mercy of our hiring agencies and higher trained/experienced EMTs/medics to help mold us to become stronger basic care providers. 

Sad to have to make this disclaimer however...not trying to argue, just my view on the matter.


----------



## EMT-23 (Aug 30, 2011)

well i heard in dec or jan of this year they are changing the paramedic course to a 2 year programs. (thats what I heard, but not sure) Im not saying its a good thing or a bad thing...but im just saying that you should not wait to gain 4 years of experience...I would jump in as soon as you get the opportunity...no offense or anything but in 4 years you dont know what position you will be in...you could be married and having a kid and miss the opportunity to go to medic school cuz you will be paying for diapers...if you go to college and complete your bachelors and wait 4 years to go to school for your masters, would it make sense to you? well not to me...so always strive to gain your knowledge continuously...

work hard as hell now and then enjoy the fruits later of your hard work...


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 30, 2011)

EMTSTUDENT25 said:


> Thats pretty much the rundown, however, I believe you need to look at things way.  EMT's are trained to do a job just like Paramedics are trained to do a MORE SKILLED job, no need to downplay emts training, its not our fault that we get the training we do, thats the way the system works.  If our training was more intense and detailed we would be medics too, no?



???

If you went through medic school, then yes, you would be a medic too. Not quite sure what you're getting at here. Nobody is "downplaying" an EMTs training, the course and curriculum is weak. As usal said (paraphrasing here), it gives you a superficial look at healthcare and teaches you when to drive faster. That's the EMT course. If you want more than that, go to Medic/RN/RT/whatever school.


----------

